# Possible to introduce newly mated queen to split with queen cells?



## Rydalch (Mar 29, 2016)

Is it possible to introduce a newly mated queen to a newly split hive which has queen cells? If so, what's the best way to do this? (I'm just new this year and running a top bar hive) Also, the queen cells are on the drone capped brood combs - two of them. Do I leave the drone combs in the old hive where I'm going to install the new queen, or do I move them with the old queen to the new hive? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Im gunna say no. They will not accept any new caged qyeen till you cut the queen cells out. On the other hand beez do what they want. But my guess everyone will say no. You have to cut out or destroy all cells prior to adding caged queen. Start sone nucs if you wanba keep the queen cells. Once cells are gone hang queen candy side up. If you want to manually release then put rape over candy hole and go back in 3 or 4 days to see how the bees are interacting with new queen. If they are feeding her its safe to release. Otherwise hang queen candy hole up and let bees release. Hang by capped brood if possible. The bees will eat the candy in 3 or 4 days. And in 10 days go back to check fir eggs or larvae.


----------

